# كتاب Optical Sensors and Switches ...رائع



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (10 أبريل 2008)

بســـــم اللــــــه الرحمــــــــن الرحيـــــــــم​
الاخوة و الاخوات الاعضاء...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

هذا الرابط يحتوي على كتاب عن optical sensors ....

هذا الكتاب بعنوان: Optical Sensors and Switches 

المؤلف: V. Ramamurthy, Kirk S. Schanze

الرجاء الضغط على الرابط لتحميل الملف المرفق...
http://www.muhandes.net/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Download/bookDown.aspx?bookID=664&bookID=664

ملاحظة هامة: تحتاج الى ادخال اسم المستخدم و كلمة السر لكي تستطيع تحميل الملف... لذلك قم بانشاء اسم المستخدم و كلمة السر الخاصة بك.


نسألكـــــــــم الدعــــاء
:81::81::81:​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

سامي صلاح عبده قال:


> شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


 
شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## المهندس يحيى (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس يحيى قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
بارك الله فيك... و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقية الاصل (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم


----------

